

Effect Mapping Handbook (beta) - gojko
http://gojko.net/2012/05/22/effect-mapping-handbook-beta-your-feedback-wanted/

======
gojko
Here's a beta version of my new book, on Effect Mapping - a simple yet
incredibly powerful planning method that fits in nicely with lean startup
ideas, iterative/agile delivery and design thinking.

